
How Lean Domain Search's Brandable Domain Name Generation Algorithm works - Sujan
http://www.leandomainsearch.com/blog/42-an-inside-look-at-lean-domain-search-s-brandable-domain-name-generation-algorithm
======
300bps
In my last job, we would randomly assign a password to someone when they
registered for an account that needed to be changed on first login. I wanted
to make them somewhat pronounceable but avoid four-letter words so the format
was:

consonant vowel vowel consonant number number number number

We got a complaint email one time because someone said that he was a pre-
operative transsexual and we must have known that because we teased him with
the password of DUUD5921. Basically he was saying we were purposely calling
him a dude.

I'm glad I wasn't responsible for responding to customer emails because I
would have no idea what to say to that. I can only imagine the complaint
emails this service will get from cuckoo-birds.

------
pi18n
Takes public data, simple heuristics, and some insights and produces great
results. Very very clever. That was well worth the short read.

------
yid
Is it just me or do most of these sound like drug brands? My favorites include
"paralytica", "effectiven" and "circumvenio".

~~~
d23
I dread what circumvenio would do.

~~~
CodeCube
Sounds like a health-tech startup that's offering innovative dialysis
products.

------
AlexMuir
LDS is top of my toolbox for finding domains along with:

<http://instantdomainsearch.com> \- for quick searches

<http://www.domainhole.com> \- for expired domains

and sometimes <http://www.wordoid.com> for coming up with random words
(increasingly a waste of time)

------
Sujan
Nice writeup.

When I saw this article in my feedreader I thought it would be a very
complicated thing that Matt did, but basically it's just using one/two data
sources with some great ideas.

The result speaks for itself I think:
<http://www.leandomainsearch.com/brandable>

------
robomartin
One suggestion. Add an easy way to also check what the chosen domain name
might mean in a series of languages. It's embarrassing to receive an email
from a user telling you that your domain means something foul in their
language.

------
rcavezza
This is awesome. LDS has been a case study in how iterating leads to a really
great product. I just hope they are earning enough commissions so they can
keep creating quality domain search products.

------
MWil
I like quarterbaq and translucen

